
Migrating Messenger storage to optimize performance - yarapavan
https://code.fb.com/data-infrastructure/migrating-messenger-storage-to-optimize-performance/
======
PeterZaitsev
If you're looking for high level of compression and outstanding insert
performance RocksDB/MyRocks is a way to go

